# Living their life on Facebook



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

Why do so many people post their entire life on Facebook? They seem to have no boundaries when it comes to putting all their personal issues on a public forum for the world to see? This is not only the younger generation as I notice more and more people are doing this. You don't even have to be their friend to see this stuff.

Would these same people go to the grocery store and tell the cashier that they left their husband and were in a very bad marriage? Geez.....:smack


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

The dumbest thing I ever saw was a post by a friend that they were leaving at 9am the next morning They posted they were heading to a gold refinery in Richmond VA . They had in excess of 100k in scrap. They were going to pay me a grand for a 2 day trip as extra protection. We left an hour after I saw the post !!!!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Any day now I expect an old friend of mine to post when she has her...AM 'constitutional'...sorry, TMI but its gonna happen...

I get on 'bout once a wk, my son made me join to keep up w/g'kids. Now they do twitter & instant__? Oh, well. Have some H.S. friends I keep up with now & then.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

"Look at my new $6K TV!"..._read as "I have lots of money!"
_
"Look at my new $20K piece of art!"..._read as "I have lots of money!"_

"Look at my new "10K watch!"..._read as "I have lots of money!"

_"Going on VaCa tomorrow...here we come, Europe!"..._read as "I have lots of money AND my house will be empty for a while!"

_The utter stupidity of some folks never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

My husband is the only one who has Facebook in the house. And, he never really puts anything on it personal. Not pics. Not posts about what we're doing. Nothing. It's just kind of sat there for years.

Some of our kids wrestle. A coach put my son's picture online that we texted him. He meant it in a kind congrats way, for him doing well at a wrestling camp. It creeped me out, but haven't said anything yet.

A lot of the coaches and parents are on Facebook, and they put pictures up and comments about where we're headed and gripes about how we're stuck at tournaments, etc.

Drives me bonkers, cause we all go all the kids are required to stay the whole time for tournaments. We live in a small county. I hate that stuff. Cause when they say we're all at something. That's like an open invite to criminals looking for an opportunity. It basically is telling anyone who reads it that most likely all of our homes are empty of people for the whole team. Sometimes we're gone overnight to.

If they want to advertise that about themselves, that's fine. But, I don't like being lumped into their announcements. It's a violation of our privacy and keeping our homes and property and animals safe and secure.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

How about all of these dumb inspirational quotes certain individuals copy somewhere and post up to send to their entire friends network?

I've always felt FB was to share neat things going on within your family, photos of things you are doing, etc. Too many use it to air their dirty laundry, share political or religious views, gripe and complain, etc.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've pretty much filtered out the ones that want to discuss politics, am bodily functions and folks who want everybody to know how hard their life is. 

I enjoy those that post entertaining bits, interesting videos and even the cute pet ones but I'm just not that fond of hearing about why someone's social life isn't that terrific.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

hippygirl said:


> "Look at my new $6K TV!"..._read as "I have lots of money!"
> _
> "Look at my new $20K piece of art!"..._read as "I have lots of money!"_
> 
> ...


I am reminded of many of my amazingly stupid HT journaling spasms. Like this one.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

It's part of a disturbing trend that I have noticed as well. The social media thing is a strange type of narcissism. Young people are becoming so self obsessed and the social media is just a reflection of their own ego. They aren't socializing in a way that is real, it just becomes their own virtual reality that they live in 24/7 and they come to mistake it for actual reality.

I heard somebody refer to the online/social media/virtual reality as a mirror that just reflects whatever the person wants. So sometimes when I see people walking around with their faces in their iphones I picture them just staring at themselves in a little handheld mirror.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My wife posted that we were going on vacation - once.
I canceled the vacation, we stayed home.
She understands now.

I don't do facebook.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

cricket49 said:


> Would these same people go to the grocery store and tell the cashier that they left their husband and were in a very bad marriage? Geez.....:smack



YES!!

Its amazing to me what strangers and coworkers you barely know will tell you about.


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oldshep said:


> It's part of a disturbing trend that I have noticed as well. The social media thing is a strange type of narcissism. Young people are becoming so self obsessed and the social media is just a reflection of their own ego. They aren't socializing in a way that is real, it just becomes their own virtual reality that they live in 24/7 and they come to mistake it for actual reality.
> 
> I heard somebody refer to the online/social media/virtual reality as a mirror that just reflects whatever the person wants. So sometimes when I see people walking around with their faces in their iphones I picture them just staring at themselves in a little handheld mirror.


I agree. They post a picture of themselves so they can get 30 people to say how beautiful they look. 

What is going to happen to these people when they get old like some of us? Will plastic surgery be a necessity to them instead of a luxury? In certain areas of the country girls in their 20's are getting plastic surgery. That is a time when you usually look your best so how are these narcissists going to handle aging?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> My wife posted that we were going on vacation - once.
> I canceled the vacation, we stayed home.
> She understands now.
> 
> I don't do facebook.


A little autocratic don't you think? What are you, her father or her husband? My husband and I make decisions together.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

cricket49 said:


> I agree. They post a picture of themselves so they can get 30 people to say how beautiful they look.
> 
> What is going to happen to these people when they get old like some of us? Will plastic surgery be a necessity to them instead of a luxury? In certain areas of the country girls in their 20's are getting plastic surgery. That is a time when you usually look your best so how are these narcissists going to handle aging?


I think it's funny to see some of the pictures people put up of themselves. Many aren't flattering at all. They look like the pics I would delete. I takes lots of pics for our family, and do that so I can delete lots and hopefully still have some really flattering ones.

Then there's the pictures that are obviously meant to be silly. I always wonder if people realize, those are ones the media would walk through fire to get. Many people go viral unintentionally these days, and so many times I see the media out up Facebook pics as part of the story. Not very flattering.

Our family does a lot of genealogy. I wonder what it will be like for future genealogists when they can go back and find all this stuff online that's being created. Should be interesting to say the least!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

basketti said:


> A little autocratic don't you think? What are you, her father or her husband? My husband and I make decisions together.


Obviously her adult decision apparatus was on the fritz at the time.

I value my privacy too much to even dip a toe in those waters. My husband and his whole family have facebook as does a good portion of my side of the family. I just never saw the appeal.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> Obviously her adult decision apparatus was on the fritz at the time.


That's your opinion...and a paranoid one at that. If someone wants to post about going on vacation who are you to say she can't.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

basketti said:


> That's your opinion...and a paranoid one at that. If someone wants to post about going on vacation who are you to say she can't.


That is my opinion. I didn't say she couldn't.

As for being paranoid, do you post signage when you're going to be away from home?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

All I've got to say is that is would be wonderful to come back from a vacation and not find that your house has been burglarized. And so horribly awful to find it had been burglarized.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> That is my opinion. I didn't say she couldn't.
> 
> As for being paranoid, do you post signage when you're going to be away from home?


Nope, but his post was still high handed and dictatorial. Probably he didn't exactly behave that way or she would have handed him his head.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have also cut off people who use language that I find offensive. I feel that if the conversation is not one I would sit still for in my living room, I am not going to sit still and read it. 
And just as I would not invite a person back into my home who makes me uncomfortable I am not going to invite you into my computer conversations.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I like Facebook as a means to keep in touch with old friends from the Air Force, the old neighborhood and distant family, etc. My wife and I never post that we're going to be away. That's just not smart at all. I've posted about our vacations after we were back home though.

It's rare that I see anyone posting that they're going to leave their house vacant. I might have seen that once since Facebook started. Twice at the outside. I've seen vacation photos that don't specify if my friends or family is away or at home. 

I've unfriended those who post every detail of their life or those who seem to just use Facebook as a way to either constantly complain or ask for help. Once in a great while is ok, but nobody wants to see that every day.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

basketti said:


> A little autocratic don't you think? What are you, her father or her husband? My husband and I make decisions together.


At some point there has to be someone in charge. What do you do if you want one thing and your husband wants another and neither of you are willing to give?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Facebook, HT or any other forum. What is the difference. Lots of people here on HT have put their whole lives out there for all to see.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> My wife posted that we were going on vacation - once.
> I canceled the vacation, we stayed home.
> She understands now.
> 
> I don't do facebook.


I find that highly disturbing. Are you her father?


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I love facebook! None of my children live super close, two about 1.5hrs away and the third in another state. We keep in touch easier. I'm not a phone person really and with crazy schedules, some working nights, 2 in school and one in the military, it's just easier. There are protections you can put on it so only the ones you allow can see what is posted. I AM one of those who mentions vacations. Not the exact dates, but still. Has no one ever told a coworker they're going on vacation? Same thing can happen. Someone could overhear and break into your house when you're gone. I find it ironic that on a public forum there are so many holier than thou attitudes about posting on the internet. Oh, and for the husband who "cancelled" the vacation because his wife posted about it? If you were my DH you'd have a lonely week at home alone cuz I'd be on that vacation without you!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

watcher said:


> At some point there has to be someone in charge. What do you do if you want one thing and your husband wants another and neither of you are willing to give?


Uh..we work it out like adults and partners. No, neither of us is in charge of the other. And what do you know? We've been together for 30 years. Amazing.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

There are saints on earth


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

watcher said:


> YES!!
> 
> Its amazing to me what strangers and coworkers you barely know will tell you about.


Good Lord, yes. When I was in grad school there was this guy who went there whom I did not know his name whom I spoke to in passing in a grocery store that resulted in him sharing the details of his rectal abscess surgery and recovery. 

I post a comment now and then but seldom anything personal. Like when my dad died, I didn't even mention it for months and people acted like I was a freak because I had not given them all the hour by hour mourning stuff so they could do their faux caring. If they were someone I wanted to know, they would have known because they were someone in my real day to day life and didn't need FB to know.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Posting on FB is kind of like adding salt to your stew. A little is fine and appreciated. But too much can be a bit too much. 

And like Txhorsemom says, FB can be great for sharing with family that you otherwise can easily lose touch with.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> My wife posted that we were going on vacation - once.
> I canceled the vacation, we stayed home.
> She understands now.
> 
> I don't do facebook.





basketti said:


> A little autocratic don't you think? What are you, her father or her husband? My husband and I make decisions together.




There's nothing autocratic about taking measures to protect your home from the potentially tragic consequences of someone else's mistake. 

Those consequences are very, very real. Don't believe it? Here are just a few things to consider:


*Burglars Said to Have Picked Houses Based on Facebook Updates: *

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/burglars-picked-houses-based-on-facebook-updates/?_r=0


*How Burglars Use Facebook To Target Vacationing Homeowners:*

http://www.ibtimes.com/how-burglars-use-facebook-target-vacationing-homeowners-1341325


*4 ways burglars use social media to target you: * 

http://www.komando.com/tips/12469/4-ways-burglars-use-social-media-to-target-you/all


*Burglars Use Social Media to Find Next Victims:*

http://abc7news.com/travel/burglars-use-social-media-to-find-next-victims/448107/



No, it wasn't the "Me Tarzan, You Jane" thing going on at all; he had no choice but to cancel the publicized vacation. 

So many people are unaware of how crooks use the social media, that's why mainstream news media have been broadcasting warnings such as the ones posted here.


BTW, I don't do FaceButt either, mostly because I despise the company's policies dealing with privacy and other matters, and I enjoy real-time life too much! I also enjoy family and friend's photos via email or phone text.

I don't feel deprived at all. But that's just me.




.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

cricket49 said:


> *Why do so many people post their entire life on Facebook? *They seem to have no boundaries when it comes to putting all their personal issues on a public forum for the world to see? This is not only the younger generation as I notice more and more people are doing this. You don't even have to be their friend to see this stuff.


Why?
People want to be heard. They want to feel important. They want someone to notice. 
People are shallow, narcissistic, attention hoes.

I guess there are different reasons for everything.......




> Would these same people go to the grocery store and tell the cashier that they left their husband and were in a very bad marriage? Geez.....:smack


Yes. And they do.
As a bartender, you would PASS OUT at some of the things people tell me.

People need people.
Never underestimate the need for human touch, human contact, human interaction. 
It's one thing to plaster your business all over social media, it's another to sit on your device, seeking out chat rooms, message boards, social media, news outlets, etc to spew for the sake of being mean spirited.

I will take an overly dramatic TMI type post on facebook over a snarky, ill intended trolly snipe on any social media any day.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Social media is destroying our youth. Studies show it can lead to depression and other issues. It can make you feel less self worth to see your peers have so much and you so little. At least in their mind. Youth suicide due to social media has soared. Sure in moderation is OK to keep up with family and friends. But face to face and even a phone call is much more personal. And our youth today knows nothing of moderation. My wife and I had accounts. We don't do much on there as it became nothing but drama and filth.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

You people do realize that you can limit your facebook settings so that only the people you friend can see what you post don't you?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Declan said:


> You people do realize that you can limit your facebook settings so that only the people you friend can see what you post don't you?


That's right, you can. But. If your friend shares it, it then becomes public to their friends. Or they can save your picture and share it or copy your text and share. My Facebook was set to friends only. Then I went on my sons account unfriendly myself just to see what could be seen. Alot of stuff could still be seen. Also when you like a public page and our comment on one. They can now see it and share it. And so can everyone else who likes that page.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Also doesn't change the fact the nsa makes a file based solely on your Fb activity and Fb allows.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

basketti said:


> A little autocratic don't you think? What are you, her father or her husband? My husband and I make decisions together.


You let anyone and everyone know you'll be gone for a week.
Might as well leave the door unlocked and a sign up saying "Come rob me"


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

Facebook is a wonderful social tool for people to connect with family and friends to find out what is going on in their lives. To be more private you can chat with people without everyone reading your business.

My original post is about strangers or friends of friends reading very personal things about you. Also, to address the personal things people have no problem telling the world.

The difference between FB and this site or other social media sites is most people use a user name that is not tied to their real name. You can add personal things about your life without anyone finding out your real identity.

However, with Ashley Madison getting hacked we are only safe until a hacker decides to display identities. :hrm:


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

hippygirl said:


> "Look at my new $6K TV!"..._read as "I have lots of money!"
> _
> "Look at my new $20K piece of art!"..._read as "I have lots of money!"_
> 
> ...


It is unfortunate that so many define happiness and success as the accumulation of material items.

I recently read an interesting article about how this type of FB posting affects many who read of their friends apparent good fortunes. It depresses them, causing a feeling of envy or a sense of failure because they can not have a new car, take a trip or dine out.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

cricket49 said:


> Facebook is a wonderful social tool for people to connect with family and friends to find out what is going on in their lives. To be more private you can chat with people without everyone reading your business.
> 
> My original post is about strangers or friends of friends reading very personal things about you. Also, to address the personal things people have no problem telling the world.
> 
> ...


User name means nothing when you share pictures and personal details.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

In the latest edition of 'The Atlantic' magazine, the cover story is, Better Watch What You Say! How The New Political Correctness Is Ruining Education. How is this related to Facebook? One of the explanations for the rampant PC within this current generation of college students observes this is the first generation to grow up with social media. In the framework of FB, whatever you 'feel' is correct. Your feelings or beliefs are all that matters, no one may challenge your views. Anyone in conflict with what you think has managed to offend you. There is a penalty for offending someone.

The self importance many individuals on FB seem to place on themselves has been mentioned in this thread. I believe in time we will be become aware of many ill effects resulting from a life lived on the internet.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Social media is destroying our youth. Studies show it can lead to depression and other issues. It can make you feel less self worth to see your peers have so much and you so little. At least in their mind. Youth suicide due to social media has soared. Sure in moderation is OK to keep up with family and friends. But face to face and even a phone call is much more personal. And *our youth today knows nothing of moderation. *My wife and I had accounts. We don't do much on there as it became nothing but drama and filth.


Youth, includes the 20-30ish year olds too, yes?
Because they are CONSUMED w/ social media.
Any form.
Everywhere you look, from 9 year olds to 30-ish year olds......completely consumed by their smart phone, ipad, etc.
For heaven's sake, the 'special' shopping carts for little kids have a 'video' devise to entertain the kids.

The flip to this coin is you can EASILY find out information on ANYONE who has social media......it's scary how easy it is.


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

painterswife said:


> User name means nothing when you share pictures and personal details.


I agree.

It depends on the person and how much they are willing to share. I have seen many people post pictures of their house or land that gives an exact location.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

It's not just the young on Facebook. I know someone over 60 that bellyaches and brags regularly, complete with pictures, just looking for some sort of attention. I do find it very interesting, since I have known her for years, that she reinvents her life on Facebook, past stories, and pictures portray a very different person than the one I have know her to be.
Sort of an embellished persona thing. I don't know why there is a need to try and impress others, guess it must help her in some way?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Facebook, HT or any other forum. What is the difference. Lots of people here on HT have put their whole lives out there for all to see.


This is very true and a few have found that someone has used that information to affect their real lives.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

doozie said:


> It's not just the young on Facebook. I know someone over 60 that bellyaches and brags regularly, complete with pictures, just looking for some sort of attention. I do find it very interesting, since I have known her for years, that she reinvents her life on Facebook, past stories, and pictures portray a very different person than the one I have know her to be.
> Sort of an embellished persona thing. I don't know why there is a need to try and impress others, guess it must help her in some way?


I have friends who are worse than that. They are always using it as a cake in their non-stop, every day pity party. Fortunately they have that nifty feature in which you can turn the volume down on those posters w/o unfriending them.

I have one friend who complains about the most inane things as if she is always a victim, trashes generic people she encounters ruthlessly, and then talks about how she shouldn't have to put up with negative people because they are so toxic--like every day she does this.


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

Oldshep said:


> It's part of a disturbing trend that I have noticed as well. The social media thing is a strange type of narcissism. Young people are becoming so self obsessed and the social media is just a reflection of their own ego. They aren't socializing in a way that is real, it just becomes their own virtual reality that they live in 24/7 and they come to mistake it for actual reality.


I think there were plenty of people living in an alternate reality long before social media existed. They were just unable to readily broadcast this to hundreds or thousands (or more) people.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Oldshep said:


> It's part of a disturbing trend that I have noticed as well. The social media thing is a strange type of narcissism. Young people are becoming so self obsessed and the social media is just a reflection of their own ego. They aren't socializing in a way that is real, it just becomes their own virtual reality that they live in 24/7 and they come to mistake it for actual reality.
> 
> I heard somebody refer to the online/social media/virtual reality as a mirror that just reflects whatever the person wants. So sometimes when I see people walking around with their faces in their iphones I picture them just staring at themselves in a little handheld mirror.


They are not just self-obsessed. One night about 3 in the morning I heard a song on the radio that I liked how they had done the pre-chorus/chorus transitions. Didn't know who it was so I remembered enough of the lyrics to google it when I got home. I made what I thought was a throw away tweet about it and a member of the band tweeted me back; I responded with a joke; he responded again; I cracked another joke and that was the end of it as far as the exchange. Their first response had 35K like before it reached me (which I found odd since I was still at my computer) as did their second one. My twitter notifications spun like the debt clock for 36 hours, and then piled on more for about a week. 

Thing is the people wanting to reply to this person's responses got my ID wrapped up in their reply and it was insane to see some of the things people were saying to the musician, and more importantly, it was insane how the same person might send 30 or 40 tweets in a few minutes time to this person. I don't know how they manage it.


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

It's just not youths and what I call the younger generation of 20 to 30 yr olds.

People in their 40's, 50's, 60's and beyond are posting their lives on FB, Twitter and message boards like HT.

Every family problem is fair game; affairs, church mismanagement, drug and porn addictions, sexual fetishes, mental health issues, financial difficulties and run ins with the police have all been discussed in great detail, sometimes bordering on :tmi: 

The sad part is the people doing it are also the ones pointing an accusatory finger and shaking their heads as to why others are doing the same thing.

When did keeping private issues private become old school and we as a society started feeling the need to air our & our neighbors dirty laundry out on the World Wide Web?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> You let anyone and everyone know you'll be gone for a week.
> Might as well leave the door unlocked and a sign up saying "Come rob me"


I tell my friends when I am going somewhere and after 9 whole years on FB my house has never once been broken into. Amazing! 

I also gave my husband a big kiss and told him thank you for being a good husband and all around decent human being. Weirdly enough he asked if I had been on that homesteading forum again.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

ha ha, I saw this and couldn't resist pasting it into this thread.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Patchouli said:


> I tell my friends when I am going somewhere and after 9 whole years on FB my house has never once been broken into. Amazing!


I am glad that the law of averages missed your house. So many people have been less fortunate.



.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Is it not readily understood that a Facebook page can be nicely locked down so that only friends can see your posts? 

If I had "friends" whom I suspected might possibly burglarize my house if they heard I was on vacation, well...they wouldn't be my friends, on Facebook or off.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

basketti said:


> Is it not readily understood that a Facebook page can be nicely locked down so that only friends can see your posts?
> 
> If I had "friends" whom I suspected might possible burglarize my house if they heard I was on vacation, well...they wouldn't be my friends, on Facebook or off.


Yep. Now I would love to break into a friend's house while they were on vacation and just randomly paint a room a different color just to see their reaction to come home to that, but I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face to pull something so devious off.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

basketti said:


> Is it not readily understood that a Facebook page can be nicely locked down so that only friends can see your posts?
> 
> If I had "friends" whom I suspected might possible burglarize my house if they heard I was on vacation, well...they wouldn't be my friends, on Facebook or off.


So true! Most of us choose our friends wisely, some don't. Too often, those are the ones who become victims. 


.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

CajunSunshine said:


> So true! Most of us choose our friends wisely, some don't. Too often, those are the ones who become victims.
> 
> 
> .


We try it be careful, in real life, about who knows what's going on at our house. Even just our work schedules. One thing we've learned over the years is not to just count on your good judgment with friends to keep you and your and your stuff safe.

Sometimes, a perfectly normal person may mention something seemingly harmless about you, and others may be listening for opportunities. Could be a coworker or friend visiting with them or guest of someone in their own home.

Troublemakers frequently listen for hints of opportunities. Even something as simple as mentioning you have to run out to feed someone's dog or you've been working on someone's house and then ts just the wife at home can lead to trouble. It doesn't always obviously.

But, sometimes it's worth the extra effort to try and keep your comings and goings private. We have plenty of great friends and family. But, some of them have people on their lives that we definitely don't want knowing our business. When I feel like I'm being overly concerned, I remind myself of the shenanigans I've heard of those people doing to others and then remember why we try not to over share.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

In not-so-long-ago times, that would almost be considered paranoid. 

Not anymore these days! 

Unfortunately as the economy continues to tank, that kind of thinking is prudent even in the most seemingly harmless situations.

You don't have to be in the midst of skanks to be affected by crime.



.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> I find that highly disturbing. Are you her father?


Marriage is a 50/50 partnership.
Did she check with him before posting the vacation plans?
No?
Guess they are even.

Anyone stupid enough to post that they are leaving on vacation on Facebook should not be surprised if their house is emptied out when they get home.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ouch.
"Stupid"? I don't think his wife was "stupid". 
Maybe she has her security set up to where ONLY friends can see her stuff?
"Stupid". That's not nice at all.

Excited to share her trip? Maybe.

50/50?
No, 100/100 if you want it to last.
Marriage is not about 'getting even'.........

"Stupid"? 

Such a not nice post. Such harsh words for a man's wife. I don't recall him calling her stupid.......


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Would you prefer I said

Ignorant, naive, out of touch?

Never said he called her stupid. That was my words, and I'll take the lumps for it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Riverdale said:


> Marriage is a 50/50 partnership.
> Did she check with him before posting the vacation plans?
> No?
> Guess they are even.
> ...


If it's a 50/50 partnership then Daddy doesn't get to cancel the vacation because he is po'ed.  I don't think you guys understand FB either. I have 54 friends and family and they are the only people who can see what I post. I have mine locked down tight. So any thieving neighbors can't troll my page and find out when I will be gone. 

Generally thieves either hit a place out of sheer random luck, they drive by and it's obvious no one is there or they watch your place for awhile. If they are watching your place and they see you stuffing your car for a vacation that's all the info they need. Or they know every Sunday morning you go to Church. Or every Friday evening you go out to dinner and movie.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> If it's a 50/50 partnership then Daddy doesn't get to cancel the vacation because he is po'ed.  I don't think you guys understand FB either. I have 54 friends and family and they are the only people who can see what I post. I have mine locked down tight. So any thieving neighbors can't troll my page and find out when I will be gone.
> 
> Generally thieves either hit a place out of sheer random luck, they drive by and it's obvious no one is there or they watch your place for awhile. If they are watching your place and they see you stuffing your car for a vacation that's all the info they need. Or they know every Sunday morning you go to Church. Or every Friday evening you go out to dinner and movie.


I believe its more common than most people think/know. Your friend might not come over and take your stuff while you are gone but what about someone at the place where they work? If while at work they happen to mention that they would live to take a week off and go to FL like you are who is going to hear them? How much 'innocent' questioning would have to be done to find out enough info to find your house?

Not all criminals are lazy and stupid. I'd have to say most are but not all.

My wife has her FB set up like yours but she would NEVER post that we were leaving town. We are near the extreme end of the scale but when we leave we often don't even tell the people at our church until we get back. And the funny thing is we leave the keys in the car all the time and never lock the door of the house because we live in an extremely safe area. If anyone ever did come in to steal anything they'd walk out as soon as they saw there's nothing here worth trying to resell because we went Galt long ago.


----------

